# itext Leerzeichen am ende unterstreichen



## max40 (8. Sep 2011)

moin.
ich habe das Problem das die Leerzeichen am Ende auch unterstrichen werden sollen.
*
Ich muss das ganze in einem ColumnText verwenden.*
Wenn man Phrase ganz normal dem Document hinzufügt, erstellt er auch bei Leerzeichen die Unterlinie!


```
PdfContentByte cb = writer.getDirectContent();
        PdfTemplate texttemplate = cb.createTemplate(300,300);
        cb.addTemplate(texttemplate, 100,400);
        
        ColumnText ct = new ColumnText(texttemplate);
        ct.setSimpleColumn(0,0,300,300);
        
        Font font = FontFactory.getFont("Courier");
        font.setStyle(Font.UNDERLINE);

        Chunk chunk1 = new Chunk("Halli Hallo Hallöle       " , font);
        ct.addElement(new Phrase(chunk1));
        
        ct.go();
```

nach dem letzten 
	
	
	
	





```
e
```
 hört er auf die Linie zu zeichnen.
hat jemand eine alternative außer das ich das letzte Zeichen durch ein 
	
	
	
	





```
"\u9999"
```
 ersetze?
Gibt es damit vielleicht irgendwelche Probleme?

gruß
max


----------



## faetzminator (8. Sep 2011)

Was passiert, wenn du [c]chunk1.setUnderline(0.1f, -2f)[/c] o.ä. aufrufst?


----------



## max40 (8. Sep 2011)

leider auch nur bis zum letzten 
	
	
	
	





```
e
```


----------



## faetzminator (8. Sep 2011)

Ach so, sry - hab falsch gelesen. Dacht, du wolltest es genau umgekehrt. Kannst du nicht unter die ganze Column eine Linie setzen?


----------



## max40 (8. Sep 2011)

das ganze kann ein Mischung aus verschiedenen Schriften in einer Zeile werden.
Wüste nicht wie das dann richtig umzusetzen ist.


----------

